# Intermedius Eggs



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

My Intermedius just laid their first clutch sometime yesterday and have decided to leave the eggs in the viv if they turn out to be good. They laid 3 on the glass though instead of film canisters, are they alright to leave there/will there be any problems with them developing? Also, should I clean out the film canisters of dead flies and algae for the future tads or just leave it? 

Thanks in advance, 

Mike


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

congrats on your eggs! i would leave everything as is. just keep an eye on them to make sure the parents are tending to them. the flies and algae are a good source of food for the tads. good luck with them.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I guess it depends on how skanky the water is in the film canisters. If it is really bad, I would dump it and spray in new water. 

Regarding laying eggs on the glass. I would leave them in there until I saw development. A lot of times the eggs will begin to slide down the glass once they are a few days old. Once you begin to see development remove them from the tank.

Melis


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. A couple of the canisters could use a cleaning. One of the eggs is molding over, which might unfortunately be spreading to the other next to it. The third one is showing development though so lets just hope this one makes it. Also as I speak the male and female that produced these eggs are right next to the clutch and he's calling his head off. Hopefully more eggs in the morning. I was considering letting the parents raise the tad since I don't have much experience with this yet.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

our intermedius have not laid any eggs yet, but the male calls a lot. however, our imitators have laid eggs on the glass before and transported them to film cups with water just fine. we have 3 tads in the viv right now. we had four but took one out because the mom wasn't not feeding it. that is one thing to keep an eye when they do put them in water. make sure all are being fed. if not, you could try some tad bites in the viv or out of the viv in a deli cup. hopefully one of ours will be morphing with in a week. i can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

The same male and female that laid the last clutch laid another this morning. They laid two more on top of one from another clutch. Two of the three from the first clutch are developing...it's exciting. I'll get some pics and post them later.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey congrats on the eggs!


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey guys. My tincs have laid eggs for me twice, both batches unviable. I keep reading about using film canisters for the eggs. Will these work for Tincs (Alanis), and will the male really be able to go in there and fertilize the eggs after the female? It seems kind of cramped. I ask because the current place the pair lays eggs is a real bitch to get to and I can't get them out without damaging them. Only problem is, there's no water where the eggs are, it's at the flood gate of the waterfall! The little cave behind this guy is where they lay the eggs:










Should I set the canister up like a brom axyl, pointing open-end up?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

You would have better luck with responses if you started a new thread :wink:


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I had 3 different clutches from the frogs a little bit ago and came back in a couple hours later to 1 of the clutches missing. It had a tad that was ready to break loose at any time and a moldy egg. Is it possibly that a female would eat a tad when it's ready to hatch out or only early on in development? I know that I have 2 males and 1 female in the viv but am unsure on the sex of the other 2. I've been trying to find the tad but it's not in sight.


----------

